
McDonald's opens new $250M headquarters - SREinSF
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/08/inside-mcdonalds-new-250-million-headquarters.html
======
ktaylor
This is built on the old Harpo Studios (Oprah) location in Chicago. Nicely
done. But, you can class up the headquarters but you're still selling burgers
at the end of the day.

